# What is your CPU doing?



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

I found this little program that shows what is loaded right now and how much CPU power is going to each one. Win Top Real cool.
http://www.naples.net/ftparea1/ftp_files/wintop.zip


----------



## NormanSmiley (Mar 25, 1999)

Windows 2000 has one of those bad boys built in.

I think Windows ME might have one too, but I am not totally sure.

------------------
NormanSmiley
http://zuzumonk.20m.com


----------



## Wizzm (Jul 31, 2000)

I just downloaded it and it looks like a good tool to me.

I had two experiences in the past when something was working on my hard drive constantly with the clicking noise and light blinking on the tower. One turned out to be caused by something running from the Backweb alerts from McAfee VirusScan which I got rid of just before McAfee did away with it last June. The other one I got rid of by shutting off the computer improperly and rebooting a few times. While it was running, the resource monitor showed 100% red on the graph. I never knew what caused that one. I think this site will now show the culprit if it comes back.


----------



## MikeV (Jul 1, 1999)

In Linux:

#top

#ps aux

Taaa Daaaa!!!



-M

------------------
It is easier to get forgiveness than it is to get permission.

Linux: The Ultimate NT Service Pack


----------



## shadowgod (Aug 22, 2000)

that is a very nifty little device but i was wondering if there is something like that that tells you what you modem is doing?


----------



## NormanSmiley (Mar 25, 1999)

Sure is. I think there might be some at 
http://www.tweakfiles.com

Also look around the net for a program called Modem Doctor.

------------------
NormanSmiley
http://zuzumonk.20m.com


----------



## shadowgod (Aug 22, 2000)

thanks a bunch


----------



## gaimer (Aug 26, 2000)

I disposed of my mcaffee when I found out it was lagging my online games.I didn't even try to fix it and bought norton 2000.I'm glad they fixed it.What the heck is a backweb alert anyway?[wizzm]


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2000)

Hi,

I, also, would like to know what "Backweb EXE." is.

ebot[:-]


----------



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

Here is a small description.. http://www.backweb.co.jp/2/doc/version30/Client/BWU10001.HTM


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2000)

thanks! Chris A,

(i removed it from my computer)

enjoy your day
ebot[:-]


----------



## CAMPER SPECIAL (Jun 26, 2000)

Sounds cool, but after I downloaded it, I couldn't get it to run.

When I double click on the 'wintop.zip' I get a window with the title "Open with":

"Click the program you want to use to open 'wintop.zip".

I have nothing but errors in trying all the different programs to open with............

Is there a program to use to open 'wintop.zip' with? I am using Windows 98.


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

CAMPER SPECIAL - www.winzip.com

------------------
All those who believe in psychokinesis, raise my hand.


----------



## CAMPER SPECIAL (Jun 26, 2000)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Ratboy:
> *CAMPER SPECIAL - www.winzip.com
> ...


PSYCHOKINESIS

- "Psy", as in driven mad !

- "Cho", as in choked on maddening amounts of detail necessary to make this "computer" work!

- "Kinesis", as in the energetic display of a frustrated user, who may yet test out the theory that this computer cannot absorb high impact collisions between concrete & my 1973 Ford 3/4 ton truck(Camper Special Edition)........

PSY'CHOK'INESIS? Heck, I dunno......


----------



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

CAMPER SPECIAL, Download winzip.. Install it by double clicking the file.. once installed then just double click on wintop to open it.. tell it to extract the wintop to the desktop..

------------------
http://www.hikefordiabetes.org/intro800.htm


----------



## CAMPER SPECIAL (Jun 26, 2000)

I did download "wintop.zip"! It now resides quite happily in C/documents/wintop.zip!!!!

When I DOUBLECLICK on the file "wintop.zip", it doesn't try to install or anything.

All that happens when I DOUBLECLICK on wintop.zip, is that a window pops up: The title bar says "OPEN WITH".

It goes on to say: "Click the program you want to use to open "Wintop.zip" If the program you want to use it not on the list click other"

Underneath that it says "description of zip files" & a fill in the blank.

Underneath that is a list of programs to choose from such as : acrobat, aim, mplayer,cag, ccw32,fontview, iexplore, ...............

I have tried all those listed to no result, only errors stating that wintop.zip could not be opened by any of them...


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Hi CAMPER SPECIAL,

Read the last few posts again. You need to download a ZIP program, and 2 people have provided links for you. You need this program, or one like it, in order to open any .zip files.

That is why you keep getting problems trying to install wintop.zip. Even though the names are similar, you need winzip installed, before trying to open wintop.zip.

Hope this clears away the confusion.


----------



## CAMPER SPECIAL (Jun 26, 2000)

OOPS ! ! ! ! !! ! ! Well, some of us feel pretty silly!

Thanks for the help.......


----------



## DonCroozione (Nov 17, 2000)

LMAO.....you guys.....LOL

Thank you for making me smile on an otherwise
drab, dreary day.

The Don

------------------
To all who pass through, instead of around, the journey makes the end very sweet indeed.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

It's always the little things in life . . .









BOL and good luck!


----------



## CAMPER SPECIAL (Jun 26, 2000)

I STILL CAN'T GET THIS THING TO WORK ! ! !

I downloaded & installed WINZIP (the unregistered version).

It seems to function, but it doesn't seem to want to have ANYTHING to do with WINTOP!

Does anybody have an explanation of WINZIP?
What does it do, or supposed to do with WINTOP?
Several months back, I downloaded something similar called "NETZIP CLASSIC". Couldn't get it to roll over, set up & speak, or fetch the newspaper. So I deleted it!

What's this WINZIP-NETZIP thing about anyway?

[This message has been edited by CAMPER SPECIAL (edited 12-13-2000).]


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

A Zip utility like the 2 you have referred to is used to compress files! It is possible to "zip" several files into a smaller package, thereby making it easier to download!

Whenever you come in contact with a file that ends in ".zip" then you will need a Zip utility to "unpack" the files contained within. Untill, and unless, you "unpack" these files, you will not be able to utilise that ".zip" program, for example, your wintop.zip

After you have installed Winzip, then go back to the wintop.zip file, and right-click it. You should get options, one of which will be unzip.

Let us know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2000)

Hi,

I use "Expander" and it unzipped for me.
It's Simple and Free.
http://www.aladdinsys.com/expander/expander_win_login.html#log

ebot[:-]


----------

